# Portable ou Fixe ??????



## Stance (20 Octobre 2003)

Voila cinq mois, que dis-je 7 mois que je me suis conditionné à un futur switch vers MAC via l'achat d'un Powerbook? 
Maintenant qu'il est arrivé (et que je le trouve magnifique au demeurant), au moment de passer à l'acte proprement dit, je me pose la question suivante :
Pourquoi un portable powerbook et pas un Imac?
(qui en plus serait plus performant, écran avec un meilleur confort, disque dur plus rapide)

Qu'est-ce qui me pousse à préférer un portable plutôt qu'un fixe?

Je n'ai pas un besoin journalier de transporter un portable ( je travaille sur un fixe toute la journée).
le transport serait occasionnel (famille, amis).
Qu'est-ce qui me pousse alors à préférer un portable plutôt qu'un fixe? Je ne sais pas mais j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi je suis plus attiré par un portable.

En tous cas, il est clair que la tendance veut que beaucoup de gens aujourd'hui achètent un portable afin de remplacer un fixe.
il est vrai que remplacer une tour, un clavier, un écran CRT, des enceintes et j'en passe par un petit boitier qui intégrera tout ce que j'ai cité précédemment est plutôt tentant.
Mais pourquoi? Est-ce dù à une tendance nomade qui veut faire croire aux gens qu'ils seront plus libres avec un portable, plus nomades, plus tendances?
40% des Mac vendus seraient des Mac? combien dans ces 40% utilisent vraiment le portable en tant que portable, i.e pour un déplacement journalier ou tout du moins assez régulier?

Il est vrai que je m'imagine aisément profiter de mon powerbook tranquillement assis dans mon canapé, dans le salon ou pourquoi pas, dans le lit via airport, enfin partout quoi. la liberté...
Mais cela justifie-t-il un achat plus important par l'achat d'un portable?

J'ai plutôt un peu l'impression d'être sous l'emprise d'un concept marketing que l'on veut me faire avaler, ce fameux concept de nomadisme.
Le Wifi est aujourd'hui hyper à la mode. Est-ce vraiment intéressant ou simplement un gros luxe de pouvoir surfer jusque dans ses toilettes?

Alors si des personnes se sentent un peu concernés par ce que je viens de dire, je serais très heureux d'avoir leur avis sur ce sujet, la joie qu'elles ont à utiliser un portable plutôt qu'un fixe et vice-versa et ce que cela leur apporte.
N'est-ce pas gênant dans le cas d'un portable d'avoir l'écran assez bas sur un bureau? Les claviers de portable sont-ils assez ergonomiques (je ne suis pas écrivain mais cela est-il assez confortable pour écrire des documents d'une dizaine de pages)
Finalement, quel est l'inconvénient des portables?

de plus, pour mon prochain achat, pensez-vous que le confort serait meilleur sur un Imac15' plutôt que sur un powerbook (alu15')

Si vous étiez à ma place, que feriez-vous? Vous achèteriez plutôt un powerbook ou un Imac, sachant que le transport proprement dit d'un portable sera assez occasionnel? 
Faut-il mieux avoir un powerbook seul ou un Imac 15 et un ibook pour le même prix?

Enfin dernier dilemme :
Je souhaite acheter mon mac mais vu que Panther sort dans 5 jours, est-on sûr qu'un mac acheté juste après le 24 octobre sera livré avec Panther ? (Car si ce n'est pas le cas, autant que je l'achète maintenant)
C'est con, mais si je peux éviter de payer les 30 euros, c'est déjà ça.
en fait, voulant l'acheter à la FNAC, je me demande comment cela et géré au niveau de leur stock.
A mon avis, vu qu'ils en ont pas mal en stock, ce n'est même pas sûr d'avoir Panther avec un achat peu de temps après le 24.
j'ai peur que la FNAC me refile un mac sans Panther même en l'achetant après le 24 octobre
Sinon, la mise à jour  pour 30 euros est-elle pour un achat d'un MAC quelque soit le distributeur (FNAC, APPLESTORE, DARTY,...) ou est-elle accordée pour un achat excusivement sur l'applestore?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses

En tous cas, je vais switcher, ça j'en suis sûr


----------



## crapulos (20 Octobre 2003)

Salut,

je peux te donner mon avis (j'aime bien donner mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur pourquoi j'ai essayé de prendre un portable plutôt qu'un fixe.

C'est mon premier mac, un powerbook assez ancien maintenant mais ça ...

En fait, dans mon cas, c'est que sans avoir réellement besoin d'un portable quotidiennement, c'est le confort de pouvoir l'emmener avec moi si besoin est.
Exemple : je passe 15 jours tranquille à la campagne et je peux emmener le portable pour bosser dessus, j'ai en effet quelques loisirs qui se font plus facilement sur un ordinateur.

C'est un certain luxe car en effet il est moins puissant qu'un powermac, ou qu'un imac, et plus cher, mais bon.

L'autre avantage, c'est que je l'ai collé sur un moniteur + clavier + souris quand je suis chez moi, ce qui me permet de l'utiliser comme si c'était un fixe.

D'un autre coté, contrairement à un fixe, j'hésite à le laisser allumé toute la journée et s'il tombe en panne ... 

Effectivement, si la seule raison qui te pousse à avoir un portable, c'est parce que c'est "cool" ou branché ou je ne sais quelle connerie .... pose toi aussi la question du besoin d'un ordinateur !

K


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Octobre 2003)

Hullo,

Je ne vais pouvoir te répondre pour toute la partie "date d'achat", mais valà mes deux eurocents pour le choix entre un portable et un detable:

Sans auuuuuucune hésitation le portable!

Même si on se déplace peu, c'est vraiment génial de pouvoir emporter son portable ici ou là: une autre pièce, un canapé bien confortable, son lit, les toilettes (jamais essayé mais pourquoi pas?), mais aussi une bibliothèque, un resto, chez des amis, dans une voiture, etc.
Certes tu peux me répondre: "on PEUT le faire, mais le fait-on?"  Je pense que oui, on y prend vite goût. Et si en plus tu peux installer Airport (là non plus jamais essayé), à mon avis tu vas vite encore plus adorer de ne pas être bridé par un bête cable.

Et puis n'oublions pas aussi qu'un portable prend beaucoup moins de place. Pas besoin d'avoir un bureau bouffé par un detable ou même d'avoir un second bureau.  Si l'on a besoin d'espace, et bé on referme le portable, on le met dans sa sacoche, dans un tiroir et voilà.

Le confort de travail est tout de même bon sur un portable, mais si vraiment tu veux avoir l'impression d'être sur un detable sans ses inconvénients (place qu'il prend, "inamovibilité"...), prends un clavier et un écran en plus. Enfin si tu peux.

Qu'ajouter? Ah vi la puissance... oui sans doute le seul vrai gros argument en faveur du detable même si l'écart se réduit.   Maintenant, il faut voir ce que tu dois faire avec ton mac. Juste taper du texte et surfer? Un portable suffit amplement.


Valoù, valoù,

Bon switch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.


----------



## Kittynui (20 Octobre 2003)

Ben moi j'ai choisi un portable uniquement parceque je suis ammenée étant étudiante à rentrer de temps en temps chez mes parents, donc c'est vachement pratique et l'année prochaine, je pars pour 6 mois à l'étranger, je ne pouvais me séparer de mon ordi.
Perso, même si je suis super contente avec l'airport de surfer de mon lit, je choisirais l'option fixe + ibook avec airport, je regrette de temps en temps mon imac que j'ai revendu... (des fois je suis nostalgique quand je vois les imac à vendre sur ebay) Mais c'est que mon avis, d'ailleurs c'est l'avis de pas mal de monde, tout le monde achète des G5.
Alors moi je dis: un petit ibook 12" et un Imac écran plat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin attends un peu quand même que Panther sorte réellement et je pense qu'une révision des ibook ne vas pas tarder (accompagné peut être d'une baisse de prix sachant qu'en un an il a déjà perdu facilement 500 euros)


----------



## Kittynui (20 Octobre 2003)

Ah oui aussi les machines ne seront pas tout de suite livrées à partir du 24 avec Panther installé, si c'est comme Jaguar l'an dernier, ce sera surement livré avec Jaguar + CD de MAJ Panther, résultat installation qui dure 2 heures.
et donc super chiant si un jour t'as une merde et qu'il faut tout réinstaller le système
Si tu attends un mois en plus là je pense que ce sera vraiment des machines installées avec Panther


----------



## Powerdom (20 Octobre 2003)

salut,

j'ai eu des mac de bureau jusqu'en 1998, puis par hasard j'ai acheté un portable. je n'ai jamais regretté cet achat !!!

il me suit partout, dans la maison, en vacances, dans le train.... l'ecran est tres confortable, autant qu'un ecran de bureau.

Je pense le changer bientot (t'en est ou Alex ?)..... pour un portable....

question processeur, ils sont maintenant a la hauteur. seul l'écran 12 pouces me parait trop petit, mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

J'ai choisi un AluBook 15 car j'en ai besoin également pour faire des présentations au travail.
C'est vraiment parce que mon iBook 600 était trop lent pour des présentations avec vidéo si non j'aurais choisi une fixe et gardé mon iBook pour les présentations.
Vu tes besoins; je te conseilles un iMac 17 avec 1Go de ram.
Ce sera moins cher qu'un Alu15.
Autre possibilité, un G5  mais là, vu qu'il te faut un écran en plus, ton budget va grimper un peu. 
Bon après, c'est comme tu le veux.


----------



## azerty (20 Octobre 2003)

...mais tu n'indique pas pour quelle utilisation ...ce qui est évidemment primordial dans ce choix

..mais comme apparemment, pour toi le mac de bureau de référence est l'iMac, dans ce cas un alu15" est quasiment aussi performant: à ce point de vue, le choix est vite fait...

donc le critère du choix serait plutôt de savoir si le portable est moins fiable et endurant qu'un desktop, alors qu'il est plus cher à l'achat et qu'il se revendra moins bien...donc combien d'années tu comptes le garder avant d'en acheter un nouveau...


----------



## Stance (20 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses !!!
C'est vraiment très agréable de poser des questions sur ce forum et d'avoir des réponses dans les dizaines de minutes qui suivent. C'est vraiment très chaleureux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour répondre à foquenne, l'utilisation que j'en aurais est assez classique :
Photo, vidéo, gravure, internet, mail, bureautique, mp3.

Par contre, peut-on rajouter de la RAM par la suite
en achetant une configuration de base?

de plus, au niveau fiabilité dans le temps, un portable serait-il plus fragile qu'un desktop?


----------



## azerty (20 Octobre 2003)

> peut-on rajouter de la RAM par la suite
> en achetant une configuration de base?


 ...il me semble que c'est même plus facile sur le PwBook que sur l'IMac (je crois que sur l'IMac, on ne peut rajouter qu'une barrette, au lieu de deux sur le PB ? )

...


> un portable serait-il plus fragile qu'un desktop?


 c'est ce qu'on dit, en général...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2003)

Avec un Powerbook tu peux le prendre sous le bras, ou le mettre en fixe avec un écran externe, clavier, souris exactement comme un fixe, mais avec l'avantage de pouvoir l'embarquer quand tu veux...a toi de voir...


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Octobre 2003)

j'avais déjà un "vieux" powerbook de 3 ans, un pismo g3 500mhz, réputé pour sa fiabilité et ses performances. là je pensais le changer pour un alu 15" 1,25ghz mais finalement j'ai pris un g5 bi proc, un poil plus cher pour des perfs bien plus importantes, et je vais peut-être garder mon powerbook qui tourne toujours, en espérant que panther lui redonne une bonne pêche.

il faut dire que je reste un peu dubitatif sur les portables apple d'aujourd'hui par rapport à mon ancien powerbook : autonomie en baisse, température en hausse principalement, et puis je n'ai jamais pu me faire au trackpad et son bouton des powerbooks titane ou alu. je trouve celui du pismo infiniment plus confortable. dans les bons points, je reconnais tout de même les performances très élevées, le poids plus léger que mon powerbook (pour les 15") et le superbe design. la différence de puissance entre un imac et un powerbook à mon avis est très minime et les imacs n'ont pas tous les avantages d'un powerbook, notamment le mode multi-écrans étendu. c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui un powerbook remplace tout à fait un modèle sédentaire en lui collant n'importe quel grand écran externe.

ce qui m'a poussé finalement à changer mon choix pour une tour, c'est l'évolution de mon travail, aujourd'hui je constate que je suis moins nomade, que j'ai besoin de plus de puissance pour le graphisme, flash, la vidéo et bientôt la 3D, dans le cadre d'une utilisation professionnelle où tout doit aller très vite, et que j'ai besoin que ma machine reste à la hauteur 3 années durant au moins, en suivant l'évolution logicielle, ce que mon pismo a bien du mal à faire aujourd'hui, il faut bien le reconnaître.

et puis la fnac avait du stock de g5 alors qu'il fallait commander l'alu15, et j'aime bien acheter et repartir avec le matos sans attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sans doute que si le besoin s'en fait sentir plus tard, je replongerai sur un powerbook, mais ce sera désormais en complément de la tour.

bref il te faut bien analyser ton utilisation, en anticipant son évolution et choisir en conséquence, en essayant de laisser de côté l'affectif (de toute façon tout mac provoque des élans affectifs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). en plus, en tant que pro je ne me pose pas la question, je prend ce dont j'ai besoin quel qu'en soit le prix car de toute façon je gagne ma vie avec et j'amortis le matos largement, mais si c'était une machine perso, sans doute que je réviserais mes ambitions à la baisse sérieusement.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris un g5 bi proc, un poil plus cher pour des perfs bien plus importantes, et je vais peut-être garder mon powerbook qui tourne toujours, en espérant que panther lui redonne une bonne pêche.



Tu as su te décider, félicitations pour ton achat.


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Octobre 2003)

Pour vivre avec son temps, fini les powermacs  et les écrans qui pesent une tonne. Vive la maniabilité  des powerbooks !

Et quand certains parle du manque de puissance des powerbooks je me marre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Combien les utilisent à 100 % ? Et s'ils manquent de pèche, autant rajouter de la mémoire...


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2003)

Perso je préfère aussi les portables. J'ai possédé plusieurs desktop (1 LC II, 1 6100, 1 G3/233, 1 iMac 500) et puis je suis passé au portable avec l'iBook 800 14" (qui va bientôt être remplacé par un Alu 15") et je ne le regrette pas le moins du monde, bien sûr, si tu recherche la puissance pure, prend la tour G5, mais sinon, un iBook (attend peut-être les nouveaux modèles) ou un PowerBook, sont amplement suffisant. L'écran en dessous de ton champ de vision est plus agréable pour la nuque, le trackpad, on s'y fait (d'ailleur, je n'utilise pratiquement plus la souris), l'encombrement est minimal (tu peus toujours le ranger dans une armoire), et surfer sur internet avec "Airport" depuis n'importe quelle pièce (ou depuis le jardin pour ceux qui en ont) est un régal. Je ne pense pas me reprendre un desktop un jour, sauf si je gagne au loto, là, il y en aura dans chaque pièces de ma nouvelle villa (on peut toujours rêver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## Farfouille (20 Octobre 2003)

En ce qui concerne la puissance, un Alu 15" à 1GHz ou 1.25 GHz suffira amplement pour l'utilisation que tu sembles vouloir faire de ton Mac.

C'est suicidaire d'acheter un ordinateur portable à ce prix sans extension de la garantie. Tu dois donc ajouter au prix de la bête celui de l'AppleCare, soit 214 euros pour l'iMac, et 441 euros pour l'Alu. Tu auras alors un matériel garanti pour trois ans.

Effectivement, le portable est fun, très beau, et apportera toutes sortes de facilités, et on est bien content de pouvoir l'emmener avec soi. Mais tu ne sembles pas en avoir besoin. Peut-être qu'une clé USB ou un disque dur externe 2.5" te suffirait.

D'où ma conclusion : si tu en as les moyens, et que cela ne te pose pas de problème, fais-toi plaisir avec le 15" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si tu n'en est pas convaincu, prends le iMac qui est une très bonne machine et qui te satisfera surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'espère t'avoir été utile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens nous au courant de ton choix ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2003)

Pour moi, la question ne se pose meme pas : je voyage beaucoup et j'ai, en général, 3 ou 4 présentations (auparavant Powerpoint, et maintenant Keynote ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à faire par mois dans des lieux chaque fois différents ... mon PB alu 12" est un must pour son faible encombrement !
Le fait de pouvoir me connecter via les réseaux d'hotels ou dans les gares et les aéroports via Wifi pour récupérer mes données est appréciable !
A vrai dire, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer ! ... et en plus, il en jette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Le fixe ... c'est définitivement fini pour moi !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand certains parle du manque de puissance des powerbooks je me marre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore mon AluBook 15 1,25 mais pour le vidéo, je n'aurais rien contre encore plus de puissance.
C'est pas que ça rame, loin de là mais bon, des rendus, des effets, des transitions qui se mettent en place sans temps d'attente ne me déplairait pas. Je chipote, je sais.


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore mon AluBook 15 1,25 mais pour le vidéo, je n'aurais rien contre encore plus de puissance.
> C'est pas que ça rame, loin de là mais bon, des rendus, des effets, des transitions qui se mettent en place sans temps d'attente ne me déplairait pas. Je chipote, je sais.



Oué, tu chipotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca ira mieux quand tu auras ton giga de Ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir à la question initiale, aujourd'hui, les portables font franchement le poids face au desktop, pour le commun des mortels, donc, si tu en as les moyens fais toi plaisir.

Il te suffira d'une seule fois ou tu auras besoin de déplacer ton ordi que tu apprécieras d'avoir un portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le choix 1 imac + 1 ibook, ça risque d'être plus pénible qu'autre chose: "mais diantre ? Comment se fait il que j'aie oublié ce fichier capital sur mon imac...???"


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Octobre 2003)

pour les écrans lourds, perso j'ai opté pour deux tft, donc je me retrouve avec des choses tout à fait supportables, qui laissent de la place et du recul sur le bureau tout en préservant ma vue.

pour la puissance, j'en ai justement discuté avec foguenne pendant mes tergiversations (nomade ou sédentaire...) et là dessus nous sommes sur la même longueur d'onde. 

j'ai pas dit que les powerbooks étaient nuls, au contraire (bien relire mon post précédent), mais bon qu'est-ce que ça donnera dans 2-3 ans sur final cut pro 6 ou 7 ou maya 6 avec un os 10.5 ou 11 ou je ne sais combien ? j'anticipe et je le répète, c'est dans le cadre de mon utilisation pro, pas perso. si c'était que perso, mon pismo me suffit encore bien.


----------



## nicky (21 Octobre 2003)

Allez un de chaque, c'est bientôt noël, non ?

J'ai un portable, mais après deux ans d'utilisation quotidienne d'un Tibook et deux batteries, je commence à lorgnier sur les fixes pour leur confort quotidier et sur ma troisième batterie bien sûr.

Je pense que le Top c'est un fixe très complet (superdrive, ...) et un ibook comme complément.

Personnellement, ce que j'adore avec le portable c'est l'airport.


----------



## Komac (21 Octobre 2003)

Farfouille a dit:
			
		

> C'est suicidaire d'acheter un ordinateur portable à ce prix sans extension de la garantie. Tu dois donc ajouter au prix de la bête celui de l'AppleCare, soit 214 euros pour l'iMac, et 441 euros pour l'Alu. Tu auras alors un matériel garanti pour trois ans..



441 euros pour l'Applecare du powerBook !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ici (en Suisse), je n'ai payé que Fr. 139.- (environ 93 euros) pour mon nouvel Alu 15" 1,25 Ghz...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je crois que l'usage que l'on fait de sa machine est le seul barême d'appréciation de l'utilité d'un portable et / ou d'un desktop. Moi qui bouge beaucoup (je crois que j'utilise plus mon alu 12 dehors que chez moi - je n'ai pas de lieu de travail fixe) l'alu 12" me semble être la meilleure machine que j'ai vu depuis longtemps. Léger, puissant( bien que je ne fasse pas des choses très gourmandes avec) il tient dans ma sacoche en cuir sans problème ! En ce moment, je suis chez moi, je lis le forum depuis u tft 17" et j'ai le meilleur des deux mondes ! Ajoutez un DD externe pour les angoissés à laisser chez soi et ça roule !

Juste une remarque avant de terminer : même sans être un nomade complet, le portable permet d'aménager son travail de façon agréable : ptitement logé, le samedi matin je laisse ma femme faire le ménage et je descend travailler au café avec mon albook (je déconne pupuce !). Quand j'en ai marre de mon bureau je peux changer d'air et aller das le salon... Ca c'est appréciable.

Bon achat

Dc Lecter


----------



## bimboteb (21 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> 441 euros pour l'Applecare du powerBook !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon! Et comment t'as fait ça ???


----------



## Komac (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonne question, c'est le montant que j'ai sur ma confirmation de commande, c'est marqué Applecare "APLA" Fr. 139.- (APLA ? quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ?)...
En tout cas sur l'AppleStore suisse c'est Fr. 579.- (environ 386 euros)... une sacrée différence, n'est-ce pas...


----------



## Komac (21 Octobre 2003)

J'espère que ce n'est pas une erreur, Fr. 579.-, je trouve ça un peu cher !


----------



## Farfouille (22 Octobre 2003)

Non, je ne crois pas m'être trompé.
Tu peux d'ailleurs vérifier toi-même ici, ce n'est pas compliqué.


----------



## Komac (22 Octobre 2003)

Oui, je sais, c'est idem sur l'AppleStore suisse, mais moi, chez mon revendeur j'ai l'Applecare à Fr. 139.-, c'est ça que j'espère ne pas être une erreur...


----------



## qslprod (22 Octobre 2003)

c l'apple care de l'ipod


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Vu les perfs du nouvel iBook et ses caractéristiques, le choix d'un iBook plus un iMac à la place d'un PowerBook est à envisager.


----------



## Kittynui (23 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vu les perfs du nouvel iBook et ses caractéristiques, le choix d'un iBook plus un iMac à la place d'un PowerBook est à envisager.



C'est clair et c'est ce que j'ai toujours dit... un petit Ibook G4 et un imac... avec airport extreme, le top du top...


----------



## Stance (23 Octobre 2003)

C'est clair, l'annonce d'apple m'a fait l'effet d'une bombe : ça y est : je vais enfin switcher. demain, je commande mon Ibook G4 12" et je prendrais ensuite un Imac qui me servira de borne. 

Allez c'est parti, un MacUser de plus...

A mon avis, beaucoup vont switcher.

Juste une question pour être sûr : En branchant un Imac muni d'une carte Airport Extreme sur un modem ADSL, un Ibook muni d'airport lui aussi peut  se connecter au net via l'Imac.
Les deux cartes communiquent entre elles et l'Imac sert de borne. C'est bien cela?

Je vous tiens au courant de mon Switch

Ah ce que je suis heureux rien de savoir que je serai bientôt sous Panther...

Et puis surtout, un grand grand merci à tous les Macusers qui ont donné de leur temps afin de répondre à mes questions.


----------



## Kittynui (23 Octobre 2003)

Stance a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question pour être sûr : En branchant un Imac muni d'une carte Airport Extreme sur un modem ADSL, un Ibook muni d'airport lui aussi peut  se connecter au net via l'Imac.
> Les deux cartes communiquent entre elles et l'Imac sert de borne. C'est bien cela?



Non,il te faut une borne airport.


----------



## Sir (23 Octobre 2003)

Regarder un dvd dans son lit la tete de votre cherie sur votre torse c GENIAL !!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Non,il te faut une borne airport.



non pas besoin.


----------



## Kittynui (23 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> non pas besoin.



Ah bon?? moi j'ai 2 ibook dans mon appart et 2 cartes airport plus la borne, j'avais pas besoin d'acheter la borne? pour connecter mon modem ADSL?


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?? moi j'ai 2 ibook dans mon appart et 2 cartes airport plus la borne, j'avais pas besoin d'acheter la borne? pour connecter mon modem ADSL?



Dans son cas, l'iMac est relié au modem ADSL par un câble Ethernet et sert de borne Airport avec sa carte.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dans son cas, l'iMac est relié au modem ADSL par un câble Ethernet et sert de borne Airport avec sa carte.



Melaure m'a pris les mots de la bouche


----------



## polo50 (23 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?? moi j'ai 2 ibook dans mon appart et 2 cartes airport plus la borne, j'avais pas besoin d'acheter la borne? pour connecter mon modem ADSL?



disons que tu as le confort en plus sans borne t es obligé de laisser ton ibook qui est relié par ethernet à l adsl ouvert ( sinon y a plus de borne) avec ta borne tu n a pas a ouvrir les 2 ibooks pour te connecter et tes 2 ibooks sont mobiles en prime


----------



## Lodoss (28 Octobre 2003)

Mais dans le cas ou l'iMac sert de borne le débit reste le même ou bien c'est a diviser par 2.
J'ai une connection adsl 512 je pourais surfer sur l'iBook et/ou l'iMac en 512 ???


----------



## Kittynui (28 Octobre 2003)

La connexion n'est pas divisée par 2


----------



## Lodoss (28 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> La connexion n'est pas divisée par 2


Si je résume bien :
1 connection ADSL 512 avec modem Ethernet
1 Imac dv 400 connecté sur le modem et une carte airport normale (il ne supporte pas l'extreme je crois)
1 iBook G4 avec carte airport extreme
et je peux surfer sur l'un ou l'autre ou les 2 en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sans perte de débit, sans que l'un ou l'autre ne rame ???

J'ai bien compris, le fait qu'une carte airport soit extreme (iBook) et l'autre normale (iMac) ne pose pas problème sur le débit


----------



## azerty (28 Octobre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Si je résume bien :
> 1 connection ADSL 512 avec modem Ethernet
> 1 Imac dv 400 connecté sur le modem et une carte airport normale (il ne supporte pas l'extreme je crois)
> 1 iBook G4 avec carte airport extreme
> ...



non, pas tout à fait, si les deux sont connectés (et utilisés) en même temps, le débit sera partagé, il me semble...



> J'ai bien compris, le fait qu'une carte airport soit extreme (iBook) et l'autre normale (iMac) ne pose pas problème sur le débit



non , là, la différence ne joue que pour les échanges de fichiers entre les machines connectées entre elles, ça ne joue pas sur le débit ADSL, qui lui est de toute façon limité (ici) à 512...


----------



## BenHub (28 Octobre 2003)

Tenez,

mac adsl en parle, il faut activer  la "Borne d'accès logiciellle" 

on en parle aussi ici :
Mac Gen Forum Airport


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

Stance a dit:
			
		

> 40% des Mac vendus seraient des Mac?



Ya une couille dans l'énoncé là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce serait bien si 40% des ordis étaient des macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les portables Apple réprésente largement plus de 5% de part de marché des portables dans certains pays


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

J'en reviens au sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu tard vu que Stance a lancé son achat mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, comme beaucoup, je n'aurais aucune hésitation à choisir un portable. J'ai eu mon premier vrai portable (par vrai j'entend de date de sortie supérieure à 1993 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) cet été, un lombard 333. J'ai également un G4 Bi depuis Avril 2002 et c'est celui-ci que j'utilise le plus souvent jusqu'à présent. Mais de moins en moins à cause du portable justement!! Etant étudiant je ne réside plus chez moi et c'est bien pratique de pouvoir emmener son Mac chéri partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis la semaine dernière j'ai aussi l'AirPort (Base+Carte pour 50 euros, une aubaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que j'ai installé dans mon G4 plus la base que j'ai connecté au G4 (pas très utile vous me direz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais elle va pas rester là, je vais la mettre sur un 5400 situé un étage plus bas, pour scanner à distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et comme j'avais déjà une carte AirPort PCMCIA avec le lombard, bah j'ai internet dans toute la maison et à certains endroit du jardin - ça passe pas à travers tous les murs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et franchement quand t'a un portable, tu peux le déplacer, mais surtout tu le déplace effectivement partout!! C'est pas juste un luxe, c'est vraiment pratique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai même essayé dans les chiottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pis quand j'ai la flemme de bouger mon cul et que je suis dans mon lit, je chope mon portable à porté de bras, et je fais un petit coup de Apple Remote Desktop sur mon G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai configuré le G4 en borne logicielle et ça marche nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A noter cependant que dès que l'on partage une connection internet, sous Jaguar du moins mais ça doit être pareil sous Panther, le mac active un serveur DHCP et s'auto attribue l'adresse 192.168.2.1 en Ethernet et 10.0.2.1 en AirPort donc faut rien mettre dans TCP/IP dans les préférences réseaux, sinon t'aura des conflits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon G4 reste branché 24/7/365 donc j'ai tout le temps accès à tout depuis n'importe où dans la maison et au cas où il y ait une coupure de courant, j'ai mis l'activation automatique du partage internet au démarrage (avec une bidouille terminal, faites une recherche dans les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) donc pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense emmener la base à ma résidence universitaire et de la brancher chez un pote qui a l'ADSL, afin d'avoir le net dans toute la résidence, marre du T68i et de ses 5Mo par mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evidemment le lombard se fait un peu vieillissant alors si j'ai assez d'argent à la rentrée prochaine, pas de doute, je rachète un portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ton achat je t'aurais conseillé de prendre un Alu 15" avec une batterie supplémentaire, un adaptateur secteur en plus (ouais, on l'oublie souvent à la maison, c'est con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), une seule barette de 512Mo (oui, faire gaffe à n'en prendre qu'une (pas 2 fois 256Mo quoi) car sinon tu pourra pas en rajouter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ainsi qu'une garantie Apple Care de trois ans même si c'est cher.
Total: 3.798,50  euros... Ok ça fait un peu cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sur le model Superdrive 1,25 80Go tout de même).
Mais je pense que c'est franchement assez puissant pour une utilisation dans les 4 prochaines années. Pour l'Apple Care, ça en a pas l'air mais je crois qu'il faut absolument prendre 3 ans quand on a un portable car ça s'abime ces petites bêtes mine de rien. Mon pater a des portables Mac depuis dix ans et il ne regrette absolument pas d'avoir pris la garantie 3 ans: elle lui a toujours sauvé la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ok, c'est le CEA qui paye mais ça faut pas le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon choix l'iBook G4 12", le 14" vaut pas le coup vu que c'est la même résolution.

Ah oui, le problème avec les portables c'est l'autonomie, c'est pour ça que je considère la deuxième batterie comme indispensable (seulement 25 euros sur l'Apple Store pour le Alu 15" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a ce prix là, j'en prend trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Voili


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

Ca va, ya pas trop de smileys?


----------



## Stance (29 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement, mon achat est déjà fait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais merci quand même pour ta réponse , Kamkil.

En tous c'était très coloré.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vivement que je recoive mon ibook. Je sais que l'attente fait parti du jeu chez Apple et qu'il faut savoir attendre pour en profiter mais bon...


----------

